# are believed to



## kmaro

What is the best way to say:

_are believed to _


----------



## Volcano

*İnanlılıyor*

*Could you give the full text ?*


----------



## capricorn00

are / is believed : inanılır. (present tense !!)


----------



## saktas

it must be *inanılır*


----------



## Volcano

*No difference for the meaning*


----------



## AlpArslan

Volcano said:


> *İnanlılıyor*
> 
> *Could you give the full text ?*



İnanılıyor.


----------



## mighty_atlas

*Example : Turks are believed to be very noble.*

*Türklerin çok asil olduklarına inanılır.*


----------

